# Sensitive stomach?



## LuckysMomSamj530

My 10 week old V, Lucky (my 1st V) has had diarrhea since the day he came home. The vet has done stool tests & blood tests. All are negative. We feed Diamond Puppy Lamb & Rice (No wheat/no corn). We thought it was just the change in food, stress of a new home, etc. but it is still a problem. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary

yeah my v's trow up here and there, don't worry ...be happy


----------



## DixiesMom

When I brought my girl home I tried to transition her over to TOTW Wetlands and she loved the taste but had loose stool. 

I took her to the vet just to make sure she was okay, she was gaining weight and had plenty of energy. As a precaution he gave us some powder to "deworm her better". She did not test positive for any worms but accrding to the vet that is not unusual.

I ended up putting her on Nutro Natural Choice Puppy and she did good on it, now whe is 6 months old and I have moved her back to TOTW and she seems to be handling it fine. 

She never acted like she felt unwell, but I know now that she has a sensitive tummy and it gives me a good reason not to let visitors feed her people food.

Also, you may try adding yogurt to her kibble, it won't hurt and will probably help. Live cultures of course.

Best of luck and keep us posted.


----------



## luckybooger

My Lucky is almost 2 and has had a sensitive stomach since the day I got him. He is on the Purina EN (prescription food). I do both the wet and the dry together. The vet told me he would not like it, and he loved it, so I've kept him on it. He occasionally has issues but it's much less frequent than when he was on his last food.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Big Rick

We decided to feed our Dexter (5 mos.) Blue Buffalo Puppy food but he had the big "D" with it. Switched him to Nutro Natural Choice Puppy and he's been fine on it.


----------



## Lisa

My V is now 6 months old. We had the same problem with D. Went through several different kinds of food. We finally found 'Now Puppy food' and he's done great on that.


----------



## Lisa

Also, we recently added chopped up chicken hot dogs for training and he broke out is hives all over his body. Stopped the hot dogs and it went away. So it's just the Now Puppy kibble for him.


----------



## reikibear

Hi, our vizsla Murphy and another Viszla i know both suffer from sensitive stomachs. We have to be really careful not to give him hide chews or too much veg (murphy loves apples and begs for them all the time). I wonder whether it is a breed thing??? Any food suggestions welcome! He is on slaters working dog food at the mo as we have trouble keeping weight on him, seems to be ok on his stomach too.


----------

